# chi lo ha visto ?



## Miciolidia (29 Gennaio 2009)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ad8FOoNPZXM



vorrei vederlo..prima di sbattere Baricco al muro.


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ad8FOoNPZXM
> 
> 
> 
> vorrei vederlo..prima di sbattere Baricco al muro.


che ha Baricco che non va?
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=HO5JZnZKGMI


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> che ha Baricco che non va?
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=HO5JZnZKGMI


 
non lo so...non riesco a farmi una idea di lui...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> che ha Baricco che non va?
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=HO5JZnZKGMI


 

bel lavoro questo..


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bel lavoro questo..


OT.
già...nessuno vero spazio alla lirica se non in orari impensabili tipo "prima della prima" a notte inoltrata e un altro programma (che forse non fanno più) su canale 5 la domenica mattina presto...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> OT.
> già...nessuno vero spazio alla lirica se non in orari impensabili tipo "prima della prima" a notte inoltrata e un altro programma (che forse non fanno più) su canale 5 la domenica mattina presto...


 

sai a sto caz-zo di paese quanto gliene frega di educare attraverso la cultura...


----------



## Grande82 (29 Gennaio 2009)

bè, baricco è prima esperto di musica e solo POI scrittore.
E io adoro i suoi libri.. .sono lirici, poetici, bellissimi...


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sai a sto caz-zo di paese quanto gliene frega di educare attraverso la cultura...


infatti tentano di educare attraverso le barzellette...


----------



## Grande82 (29 Gennaio 2009)

mi sono vista la norma e ora turandot con le spiegazioni di baricco.
belllissimi! ti fan venire voglia!!
la norma poi non l'ho mai vista!


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ad8FOoNPZXM
> 
> 
> 
> vorrei vederlo..prima di sbattere Baricco al muro.


 Non l'ho ancora visto... ho letto pareri molto contrastanti.


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi sono vista la norma e ora turandot con le spiegazioni di baricco.
> belllissimi! ti fan venire voglia!!
> la norma poi non l'ho mai vista!


ti consiglio di scaricarti la Norma di Monserrat Caballè al Thèatre Antique d'Orange del Luglio 1974
Altrimenti una qualsiasi Norma di Maria Callas...non saprei sinceramente consigliarti quale...magari una di prima del '56


----------



## Grande82 (29 Gennaio 2009)

mi piace andarle a vedere a teatro, però..... 
l'opera... è emozione.....


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi piace andarle a vedere a teatro, però.....
> l'opera... è emozione.....


 grande certo..ma le MITICHE interpreti non le ascolterai più...e poi secondo me prima di andare a vedere un'opera in teatro è meglio andarci sapendo di che si tratta..non è un film o un'opera teatrale tout-cour...
senti a me..scaricati Caballè


----------



## Grande82 (29 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> grande certo..ma le MITICHE interpreti non le ascolterai più...e poi secondo me prima di andare a vedere un'opera in teatro è meglio andarci sapendo di che si tratta..non è un film o un'opera teatrale tout-cour...
> senti a me..scaricati Caballè


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ad8FOoNPZXM
> 
> 
> 
> vorrei vederlo..prima di sbattere Baricco al muro.


 Non l'ho visto.
Il programma che faceva una po' d'anni fa sull'opera lirica, come quello sulla letteratura, faceva una meritevole opera di divulgazione di alto livello.


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Gennaio 2009)

*grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> bè, baricco è prima esperto di musica e solo POI scrittore.
> E io adoro i suoi libri.. .sono lirici, poetici, bellissimi...


io gli riconosco il merito di divulgatore..ma come scrittore Grande mi annoia alla decima riga..,,ma è un fatto personale...

è che mi sta un poco antipatico, non ho ragioni precise..magari conoscendolo di persona cambierei idea...forse è la faccia..o il modo di parlare..vabbè...stupidate.

e in merito a questo film davvero sono curiosa di capire cosa sia...


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non l'ho visto.
> Il programma che faceva una po' d'anni fa sull'opera lirica, come quello sulla letteratura, faceva una meritevole opera di divulgazione di alto livello.


si...son d'accordo..persa...le altre ragioni le ho scritte nel post di Grande.


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> ti consiglio di scaricarti la Norma di Monserrat Caballè al Thèatre Antique d'Orange del Luglio 1974
> Altrimenti una qualsiasi Norma di Maria Callas...non saprei sinceramente consigliarti quale...magari una di prima del '56


melomane tremendo..e chi ti frega a te?


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non l'ho ancora visto... ho letto pareri molto contrastanti.


ah ecco...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si...son d'accordo..persa...le altre ragioni le ho scritte nel post di Grande.





Miciolidia ha detto:


> io gli riconosco il merito di divulgatore..ma come scrittore Grande mi annoia alla decima riga..,,ma è un fatto personale...
> 
> *è che mi sta un poco antipatico*, non ho ragioni precise..magari conoscendolo di persona cambierei idea...forse è la faccia..o il modo di parlare..vabbè...stupidate.
> 
> e in merito a questo film davvero sono curiosa di capire cosa sia...








  una concorrente in meno...


----------



## Grande82 (30 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> una concorrente in meno...


 io sto pensando di scrivergli... da ammiratrice....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io sto pensando di scrivergli... da ammiratrice....


 Troppo vecchio per te, troppo giovane per me


----------

